# Gordo and Twitch update



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

So with everyone's advice and helpful ideas my little Gordo and Twitch are "bulking" up. Yay! Even though they are at max. 3 inches long in the carapace, I can actually feel the weight difference. I need to get a scale. Their appetite now is amazing. That spring mix is a dream come true. I now need to throw more variety in their diet, for the last three weeks it has been mainly spring mix, some dandelion greens and occasional squash. They love it all and "clean their plate". When it comes to big pieces Twitch will eat one side while Gordo goes and tries to pull it out of his mouth. It's like a cute tug of war. 
I did have a couple questions though. 
Is it healthy for them to fight over the same piece?
Almost always after they eat they take a short nap. Does this mean they are "stuffing" themselves?
Also, my little Twitch has had his neck peeling now for a couple weeks. It is almost a whole sheet of skin. It is still healthily attached directly behind his head, but because it is coming off in a sheet it has kind of folded over the top of his head and looks like a little tortoise hat. I will take a pic and post after he wakes up. I can visibly see they are growing so is this normal? Also, the skin around his eyes seems to be dry. I am still soaking them every day for 15-30 minutes, could he be dehydrated?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 25, 2009)

In my opinion they should be eating in separate parts of the enclosure if there is any sign of fighting over the food. If it's more of a playful thing, then keep an eye on it to make sure they are not bullying, and continue the way you are doing it. Are they otherwise ok in the same enclosure?

Most torts nap during the day, especially at a young age. They will also tend to bask before and/or after eating to be warm enough to digest the food. If you worry you are feeding too much, some people think that whatever the tort can eat in 20 minutes is an approximate guide as to what to feed. My tort eats very slow and I also don't chop the food much, so he will eat for much longer than that. He's also a hatchling so I let him eat whatever he wants within reason. If they are underweight, then of course feed as much as they want. You should weigh and measure them weekly or monthly to track progress. If you post the changes in weight and SCL, some members here would likely be able to guess if they are growing at a steady pace.

Anyone know if there is a growth chart for desert torts? I am familiar with one for Greeks, and one for Russians.

Peeling is normal as they are growing. Soaking will help with the process. If they are juvenilles, after awhile you might want to cut back to soaking a few times a week. Daily is usually for hatchings, sick torts, newly acquired ones, etc. 15-30 minutes may be too long unless you are changing out the water as it will get cold. 10-15 is probably about right. I only keep my little guy in there until he gets antsy since he will drink on his own.

They could be dehydrated depending on conditions, but not as likely if you are doing daily soaking (unless they are kept too hot, etc). Do you see them drink? They will stick their entire head in and you can see them gulp as the neck moves.

Do they have a water dish they can use to their liking (able to get in and out easily, it's warm, etc)? My tort never used his water until I bought a dish that was very easy for him, but it near the light for warmth, and put it right next to his food and basking place so he crossed paths with it all day. Now I actually see him in there all the time.


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

I do observe them drinking on their own, and I do see some bullying between the two but nothing I feel is a concern yet, they both have adequate room and food. I will definitely keep an extra close eye though. They were very sick when I first got them so I was soaking them daily. I will cut back now, especially since I see them drinking on their own. Thanks!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 25, 2009)

If you can see physical bullying going on then you can count on there's mental bullying happening also. So you need to watch very carefully and if the bullied tort is not eating enough you will have to separate them. 
Desert tortoises seem to shed more then other species that I am familiar with. I always kept mine well hydrated and yet they shed badly. And that 'sheet' of skin on the back of the neck stays that way for months. It looks like you could push your finger thru there and lift them up by that sheet of skin.
I had a desert tortoise for 4 years from hatchling. She got soaked every day as a hatchling then twice weekly as a yearling. She almost knew how to swim from all the soaking she got. But then she got an URTI and stopped eating so I ran her off to the Vet and the first thing the Vet said was..."are you soaking her? She is seriously dehydrated. Do you see her drink?". So after being confident in soaking tortoises to keep them hydrated, I am no longer sure that soaking does any good...JMHO


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

I know Twitch is getting enough food. I do also always watch when they are eating. There is definite bullying though. It's odd sometimes.
Gordo bullies during feeding time, yet Twitch bullies the rest of the time and walks all over Gordo like he is a doormat, literally. I am keeping a closer eye now though. Eventually I am sure they will have to be separated, but not yet.


----------

